# PVC joint cure times?



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Off the top of your head IL whats the longest cure time listed for the installtion of any size solvent welded pvc pipe? Call Tieger if you dont know.....dont you dare use google or anything else:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You know that depends on pipe size and temperature. 

Tell me something, does it make you feel smart to delve into the charlotte plastics technical manual for a fact that doesn't need to be memorized (because there is a chart) and then ask the question like you are fawkin omnipotent?

I've seen your work pictures. They speak loud and clear as to your plumbing ability.

I will post a reminder in my next post.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You know that depends on pipe size and temperature.
> 
> Tell me something, does it make you feel smart to delve into the charlotte plastics technical manual for a fact that doesn't need to be memorized (because there is a chart) and then ask the question like you are fawkin omnipotent?
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing my point to light:thumbup: Everything in a freakin book so why do you guys act like your so smart working with cast iron? its not like you guys invented the methods. plumbings not that skillful of a trade IMO. Plumbers range from some of the smartest people I know to some of the dumbest people I know. Work pictures are what they are...just work, i dont try to stick my ---- in it.
Now read the question about the pipe curing...I said THE LONGEST OF ANY SIZE.....now that is a specific number and one does not need to know size or temp to answer it. I asked any size....and the longest cure time listed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Thanks for bringing my point to light:thumbup: Everything in a freakin book so why do you guys act like your so smart working with cast iron? its not like you guys invented the methods. plumbings not that skillful of a trade IMO. Plumbers range from some of the smartest people I know to some of the dumbest people I know. Work pictures are what they are...just work, i dont try to stick my ---- in it.
> Now read the question about the pipe curing...I said THE LONGEST OF ANY SIZE.....now that is a specific number and one does not need to know size or temp to answer it. I asked any size....and the longest cure time listed.


Here you go


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here you go


Where did that come from or did you make it yourself?...Thats for handling time. So your gonna glue up some 3"" pvc and let it "cure" for 2 minutes......:laughing:. That charts for handling time. Yeah I guess IL was right some people can use the charts. That explains alot:laughing: Just make sure your using the right chart


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you not read the statement above the chart, it says recommended joint cure times.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Did you not read the statement above the chart, it says recommended joint cure times.


 Did you read the chart??? Its not cure time...They are listing handling times.....Dont you get it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey TM are you jacking your post count to get to 2500 or, are you aiming at 3000... :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The following chart can be used as guideline to determining joint cure time, You still did not read it. End of the 2nd line --- begainiong of the third line, can you not see it? Where are your glasses? :laughing:

Dude this is straight off of the Oatley web site.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Soon to split this thread


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, how did we get from cast iron to PVC??

Oh, split, I see now.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The following chart can be used as guideline to determining joint cure time, You still did not read it. End of the 2nd line --- begainiong of the third line, can you not see it? Where are your glasses? :laughing:
> 
> Dude this is straight off of the Oatley web site.


DONT YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THE CHART YOU POSTED IS FOR HANDELING TIME....NOT FULL CURE. :laughing:
Looks like you might would fail an open book test?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess you need to send an e-mail to oatey and question there charts. They are the ones who made the chart not me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I guess you need to send an e-mail to oatey and question there charts. They are the ones who made the chart not me.


OK here ya go. I have some 3" pvc pressure pipe I'm making a repair on. Its 100 degrees outside. How long does your chart say it takes for full cure? My original question was the longest cure time. That means FULL cure. Oh by the way its very arrid and 100 degrees.
Dont waste your time because the answers not on your lil chart. Those are handling times in your chart.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Chris, thread has been split. This is now the PVC curing time thread now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh dang! Just wait 24 hours to apply full pressure is all.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> OK here ya go. I have some 3" pvc pressure pipe I'm making a repair on. Its 100 degrees outside. How long does your chart say it takes for full cure? My original question was the longest cure time. That means FULL cure. Oh by the way its very arrid and 100 degrees.


It is not my chart, I told you that already.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Bill said:


> Chris, thread has been split. This is now the PVC curing time thread now.


I see that Bill, I was in the middle of posting when all this was moved over and I oops got moved with I guess.... I clicked new posts and went into the PVC new thread and augghhhhh... Please move my post over to CI... that is where I was!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> OK here ya go. I have some 3" pvc pressure pipe I'm making a repair on. Its 100 degrees outside. How long does your chart say it takes for full cure? My original question was the longest cure time. That means FULL cure. Oh by the way its very arrid and 100 degrees.
> Dont waste your time because the answers not on your lil chart. Those are handling times in your chart.


Use copper from the get go, cure time is about 10 minutes for the brazed copper to cool.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It is not my chart, I told you that already.


 I see you finally realized your chart doesn't answer my original question. Whats the longest cure time listed of any size solvent welded pvc pipe?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Christina said:


> I see that Bill, I was in the middle of posting when all this was moved over and I oops got moved with I guess.... I clicked new posts and went into the PVC new thread and augghhhhh... Please move my post over to CI... that is where I was!


Done!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron fell for the trick question. Score one for the douche. You are so smart Dan. 

Here is the full cure time chart for those who care.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The answers 12 days. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I see you finally realized your chart doesn't answer my original question. Whats the longest cure time listed of any size solvent welded pvc pipe?


12 days.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TM, it is not my chart please address it as oatleys chart thanks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> TM, it is not my chart please address it as oatleys chart thanks.


 Ah comon ron dont be like that we just having fun. IL plumber was right I looked it up. But hey now we all know. i made such a big deal out of it you wont forget it.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> TM, it is not my chart please address it as oatleys chart thanks.


 
He is just trying to make himself feel smart Ron.....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I feel so stupid now!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No I won't, and thank you for an educational thread.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone has just wayyyy to much spare time on their hands!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm a young man like some other guys on here. Before i die i intend to learn more than any one man should be allowed to about plumbing. This forum is just anthor step in that direction. Its a piece of the puzzel. I'm not as arrogant as most think.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread was not posted so you could learn.

It was posted solely to bust my ba!!s if I was to come back with the handling time instead of the full cure time.

Your patterns of passive aggressive behavior have become quite predictable


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> This thread was not posted so you could learn.
> 
> It was posted solely to bust my ba!!s if I was to come back with the handling time instead of the full cure time.
> 
> Your patterns of passive aggressive behavior have become quite predictable



I took it for you ILP :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> The answers 12 days. Thanks for the laugh.


All the more reason to use hub and spigot cast iron, cure time is about a minute, even on pressure lines.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

You owe Ron now IL!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll make it up. Christmas is right around the corner.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> This thread was not posted so you could learn.
> 
> It was posted solely to bust my ba!!s if I was to come back with the handling time instead of the full cure time.
> 
> Your patterns of passive aggressive behavior have become quite predictable


 Now that statement is false. I figured even a guy that works with cast iron alot would easy see the difference between handling and full cure...its a huge difference.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> This thread was not posted so you could learn.
> 
> It was posted solely to bust my ba!!s if I was to come back with the handling time instead of the full cure time.
> 
> Your patterns of passive aggressive behavior have become quite predictable


I stand by the above post. You can spout whatever you like. I should know better than to wrestle with a pig.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I figured you would cheat and look and come back and post 8 days...not figuring the weather factor. Now doesn't that make more sense?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Brings back memories


----------

